# النسخة الكاملة و الأخيرة من برنامج الحسابات بالعناصر المحددة ansys 13.0 x64



## سعد أبو صهيب (14 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله

أضع بين أيديكم هذه النسخة الكاملة من برنامج ANSYS الخاصة بمعالجات X64 ; الموزعة على قرصين بسعة 5.13 Gb

**********************************
القرص الأول ...
**********************************

http://hotfile.com/dl/90723693/4de1ff6/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part01.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/90743511/73a1fb2/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part02.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/90754157/52676a0/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part03.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/90934266/dc4aac2/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part04.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/90959781/70da537/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part05.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96482016/f49e805/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part06.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96476228/ec68041/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part07.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96475024/5607d91/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part08.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96469305/47f4680/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part09.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96468445/1da0128/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part10.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96462864/5e26a8e/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part11.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96461796/f3d8f3b/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part12.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96456817/65418ff/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part13.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96455681/aeb0d0c/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part14.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96450091/d292577/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part15.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96450090/119c759/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part16.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96555229/90d27bf/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part17.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96552663/80a3d01/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part18.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96549890/cf745d9/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part19.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96546977/dad79ca/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part20.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96544303/b3d82b9/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part21.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96541372/3610aa6/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part22.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96538544/0686264/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part23.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96535289/194ac3b/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part24.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96532238/ce86007/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part25.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96529050/d56c84b/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part26.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96525675/ead05ed/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part27.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/92959878/f57717d/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part28.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/92968823/4be500e/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part29.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/90720748/c00aeda/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD1.part30.rar.html

*************************************************
القرص الثاني ....
*************************************************

http://hotfile.com/dl/96522136/f88260e/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD2.part01.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96517967/15c3369/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD2.part02.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96514539/ff55c53/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD2.part03.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96510904/aee9374/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD2.part04.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96507044/13e6399/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD2.part05.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96503211/c2a1c3f/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD2.part06.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96496269/1d7e0a6/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD2.part07.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96488255/c011f58/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD2.part09.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96488270/9ffad88/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD2.part10.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96557854/9cf78a4/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD2.part11.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96560364/0d39dea/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD2.part12.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96562960/f54f9ef/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD2.part13.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96565494/093f46f/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD2.part14.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96568142/762e81a/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD2.part15.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96571034/08df548/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD2.part16.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96573573/f4a1dbf/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD2.part17.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96575969/f0d7d2d/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD2.part18.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96578505/c874f6f/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD2.part19.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96581109/c3a7199/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD2.part20.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96583531/37bf97f/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD2.part21.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96585823/c4d80ab/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD2.part22.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96588126/9608523/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD2.part23.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96590379/b6a517c/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD2.part24.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96593098/e7f109f/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD2.part25.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96595682/c82b933/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD2.part26.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/96598404/9a3b38e/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD2.part27.rar.html

عملية التنصيب و وضع الشهادة تجدونها في الموضوع التالي :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t212168-5.html#post2004294

والصلاة والسلام على خير الأنام سيد الثقلين محمد النبي الأمي الهمام.


----------



## hady511 (29 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم

أخي الغالي سعد ,, جزاك الله خيراً على ماتقوم به من مساعدة
هل تقصد بأن هذه النسخة 13 هي لأنظمة الويندوز 64 ؟؟ ... أم معالجات X64 وهي المعالجات ثنائية النواة أو أكثر

أمر آخر لدي النسخة 12 ,,, وعندما أشغل مولد الشهادات لدي AP120_calc تظهر لدي الرسالة التالية :





وكيف يمكن معرفة ANSYS ,, هو للــ 64 أو 32 حيث ملف readme مع السي دي تم تغيير مافيه من كلام !!
علماً لدي ويندوز7 x86 ,,, ومعالج AMD Phenom Quad-Core ,,,
فهل لديك أية فكرة أخي سعد !!

وشكرا


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (31 يناير 2011)

السلام عليك أخي هادي ..

النسخة خاصة بمعالجات x64 , فهي غير قابلة للتنصيب على معالجات x32 حسب اعتقادي الشخصي.

عند محاولتك لتشغيل مولد الشهادات فيجب عليك أن تشغله بالزر الأيمن كمدير ...

فقط للإضافة , قمت بتنصيب هذه النسخة على حاسوب ذو أربع معالجات من نوع X64 تعمل بالنسخة X 64 من الويندوز XP , وهي تعمل كما ينبغي لها و لله الحمد والمنة.

هذا والله أعلم.


----------



## الدين النصيحة (3 فبراير 2011)

al salmo alikom
Baraka Allah fik my brother and i hope Allah help U for every thing


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (3 فبراير 2011)

وفيك بارك الله أخي الكريم '' الدين النصيحة '' و مرحبا بك في منتدانا العلمي القيم.

نرجو من الله أن يتقبل من عملنا هذا وينفعنا بما ننفع الناس به, وييسر لك ولي أعمالنا ويسدد خطانا و يهدينا طريق الرشاد.


----------



## الدين النصيحة (4 فبراير 2011)

Al salamo alikom..

I want to installate ANSYS on my computer but i have a few questions
q1) As I read in here, we do not need to be in connection with Internet to make licence server work, it is right?
q2)Actually, I forget my next question..Opss..So next time..
Best regards


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (4 فبراير 2011)

*أضحك الله سنك*

أضحكتني اخي '' الدين النصيحة '' ما كدت تكتب سؤالك الأول حتى نسيت سؤالك الثاني :68:

وجوابا على سؤالك الاول في انتظار الثاني بإذن الواحد الأحد, أقول مؤكدا بأن لا علاقة للأنترنت بالشهادة أو مدير الشهادات, فيمكنك تنصيبها بدون أن تكون بحاجة إلى الأنترنت.

ولا تنسى أن تلعن الشيطان الرجيم , حتى تتذكر سؤالك الثاني.


----------



## الدين النصيحة (4 فبراير 2011)

Al salami alike
My brother, I remembered my question, nowadays I work with ANSYS12.0. To simulate my system ,so do u have good experience about applying models like LES or RAN and so on...or even about refining the meshes???
I really, need serious help...


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (4 فبراير 2011)

صراحة لست أدري ما تقصد ب les أو ran؟
أوضح ما هما لي بارك الله فيك


----------



## hady511 (5 فبراير 2011)

سعد أبو صهيب قال:


> السلام عليك أخي هادي ..
> 
> النسخة خاصة بمعالجات x64 , فهي غير قابلة للتنصيب على معالجات x32 حسب اعتقادي الشخصي.
> 
> ...



شكرا للرد أخي ابو صهيب
لكن أيضاً لم يعمل ويعطي نفس الرسالة ،، أنا مستغرب الصراحة ،،
والمشكلة أنه لدي ansys 12 الان ومحتاجه ،، هل لديك طريقة أو مولد شهادات يعمل جيدا
مع معالج رباعي الأنوية وويندوز 7

تحياتي


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (6 فبراير 2011)

أخي هادي 

للعمل على عدة معالجات أو عدة نُويات يجب عليك اتباع الخطوات التالية الموضحة في الفقرة التالية.

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t197315.html#post1636127


----------



## hady511 (7 فبراير 2011)

سعد أبو صهيب قال:


> أخي هادي
> 
> للعمل على عدة معالجات أو عدة نُويات يجب عليك اتباع الخطوات التالية الموضحة في الفقرة التالية.
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t197315.html#post1636127



جزاك الله كل خير أخي سعد على ماتقوم به من خدمة ،، ورفع قدرك ياارب ....
كنت قد قرأت موضوعك الذي أشرت اليه ،، وشاركت فيه أيضاً لكن الظاهر لم تنتبه لمشاركتي هناك ،،
أرجوا أن تتحملني ببعض الأسئلة :

1- ansys 12 لدي ليس فيه تنصيب mpi ؟؟ ، هل هذا يعني أنه ليس نسخة مخصصة للــ64
2- فهمت من شرحك أن mpi لاختصار الوقت والجهد بإشراك كافة الأنوية بالحسااب وليس أن ansys لايعمل بدونه على المعالجات ذات الأنوية ، أرجوا التصحيح ان كان فهمي خاطيء ؟؟

تحياتي


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (7 فبراير 2011)

أخي الكريم هادي.

على حد علمي فالنسخة التي تحتوي على تنصيب mpi هي النسخة الخاصة بال x64 لأن مشكلة x32 لا يدعم أكثر من 3 go من الذاكرة الحية, لذلك فلا حاجة لعدة معالجات على هذه النسخة.

إن تنصيبك لل mpi يسمح بتقسيم الحساب على المعالجات أو النويات مع الذاكرة الحية, أي أنه يخصص لكل نواة حيز من الذاكرة الحية الخاصة به. لذلك لا تجده يعمل على x32

هذا انطلاقا من خبرتي وليس من علم يقيني , والله أعلى و أعلم.

ومعذرة منك على تقصيري في ملاحظة مشاركتك السابقة, فالبال هذه الأيام مشغول بهموم الدنيا , فالله المستعان


----------



## ahhamdy (8 فبراير 2011)

الأخ أبو صهيب
في مشاركتكم الرائعة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t243509.html
الملف الثامن من القرص الثاني لم يتم رفعه وشكرا جزيلا على بذلتموه من جهد في رفع هذه الملفات


----------



## hady511 (8 فبراير 2011)

جزااك الله كل خير أخي سعد ,,
سوف أنزل غداً وأشتري النسخة الجديدة من ansys وأحاول التأكد من أنها للــــ 64

تحياتي


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (9 فبراير 2011)

أخي هادي , 

هل ستشتريها؟ أم أنك مازحٌ لا غير !!!


----------



## hady511 (9 فبراير 2011)

سعد أبو صهيب قال:


> أخي هادي ,
> 
> هل ستشتريها؟ أم أنك مازحٌ لا غير !!!



لم أفهم استغرابك أخي سعد 
لكن احيطك علماً أني لم أقصد شرائها من الشركة (بالمبالغ الطائلة) لأنها متوفرة لدينا مكركة
نزلت اليوم ووجدت النسخة نفسها اللي عندي .... 

تحياتي


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (10 فبراير 2011)

خلتك أخي هادي ستشتريها من الشركة الموفرة , ربما عن طريق شركتك التي تعمل بها ...الأن فهمت قصدت.


----------



## ahhamdy (10 فبراير 2011)

مفيش حد عنده لنكات لمواقع تدريب على الانسيس أو samples لبرامج يمكن التدريب من خلالها


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (11 فبراير 2011)

معذرة منك فقد تأخرت عن وضع الرابط الثامن للقرص الثاني للبرنامج ...لكن ما عساي أن أقول ...نجاني الله و إياكم من مشاكل الأنابيب الطافحة , فلا تعرف كيف تتوضئ أو تغتسل , على أي الملف طور الرفع.

أوافيكم به بعد صلاة الجمعة إن شاء الله. فلا تنسونا من دعائكم بظهر الغيب


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (11 فبراير 2011)

الحمد لله

هذا هو الرابط الناقص


http://hotfile.com/dl/103676689/cbf3b39/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD2.part08.rar.html


----------



## sbaa laazab (26 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
في ما يخص البرنمج*.*ansys 13.0 في*القرص الثاني ينقصه الجزء الثا من (8) *


----------



## sbaa laazab (26 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## sbaa laazab (27 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
*في ما يخص البرنمج.ansys 13.0 فيالقرص الثاني الجزء العاشر 10 لا يعمل فجزك الله كل الخير ان تعيد تحميل هد الجزء * (10)ةانانى فى حجة درورية الى *ansys 13.0*

شكرا جزيرا


----------



## mmoohhd (11 مارس 2011)

*عاجل جدا الرجاء الرد*

هناك مشكلة في تحميل الجزء العاشر من dvd2 الرجاء اعادة التحميل وشكرا


----------



## ahhamdy (12 مارس 2011)

مرفق اللنك الخاص بالملف العاشر ,الدسيك الثاني 
http://rapidshare.com/files/452248252/ANSYS130_WINX64_DVD2.part10.rar


----------



## sbaa laazab (13 مارس 2011)

* 
في ما يخص البرنمج.ansys 13.0 فيالقرص الثاني الجزء العاشر 10 لا يعمل فجزك الله كل الخير ان تعيد تحميل هد الجزء  (10)ةانانى فى حجة درورية الى ansys 13.0

حيث قمة عدات مرات بتنزيل الجزءة 10
كما ارسلته الي ةفى كل مرة تضهر لى هده الرسلة بالنسبة الي القرص 2

ansys 130-winx64-DVD2 .part10.rar:fin de l'archive incorrecte
فجزاك الله كل الخير على مجهدك

شكرا جزيرا*


----------



## mmoohhd (13 مارس 2011)

*مشكلة في الجزء العاشر من الدسك الثاني*

هناك مشكلة بعد تحميل الجزء العاشر و عند فتح الملف يعطي unexpected end of archieve

الرجاء تحميله مرة اخرة


----------



## mmoohhd (17 مارس 2011)

*عاجل جدا جدا الرجاء الرد*

قمت بتحميل كامل النسخة ولكن بقيت مشكلة واحدة ان الجزء العاشر من الدفدي الثاني يعطي unexpected end of archive الرجاء ارسال الحل سريعا شاكرا لكم جهدكم 

جزاكم الله كل الخير​


----------



## mmoohhd (25 مارس 2011)

اخي العزيز ابو صهيب

قمت بتحميل كامل اللنكات ما عدا لنك عشرة من الدسك الثاني 
يبدو ان فيه مشكلة بعد التحميل (unexpected end of archive) ارجو المساعدة العاجلة شاكرا لكم هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## افاضل (26 مارس 2011)

برنامج جيد


----------



## mmoohhd (27 مايو 2011)

اخي العزيز ابو صهيب الرجاء الرد عاجلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا،

الجزء العاشر من الدسك الثاني تم تحميله عدة مرات ولكنة لا يعمل بعد التحميل الرجاء الرد للضرورة،،،،،،،،،،،

وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## elyoubi1983 (5 أغسطس 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأخ أبو صهيب[/FONT]
**[FONT=&quot]في مشاركتكم الرائعة [/FONT]
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t243509.html
**[FONT=&quot]في ما يخص البرنمج[/FONT].ansys 13.0 **[FONT=&quot]فيالقرص الثاني الجزء العاشر 10 لا يعمل فجزك الله كل الخير ان تعيد تحميل هد الجزء [/FONT] **[FONT=&quot]شكرا [/FONT]*​


----------



## specialist_sh (21 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اثناء قيامى بتنزيل الملفات لاحظت نقصان الملف رقم (part08) لالقرص الثانى ارجو الايضاح
وشكراّ


----------



## Sinanprod (17 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم

هل يحتاج البرنامج كراك بعد التنصيب، ارجو ان تدلني على الكراك اذا كان يحتاج

شكرا *


----------



## Mounir Elmasry (11 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم*​ *الأخ أبو صهيب
**في مشاركتكم الرائعة 
**في ما يخص البرنمج.ansys 13.0 **فيالقرص الثاني الجزء العاشر 10 لا يعمل فجزك الله كل الخير ان تعيد تحميل هد الجزء **شكرا *​


----------



## Mounir Elmasry (12 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم*​ *الأخ أبو صهيب
**في مشاركتكم الرائعة 
**في ما يخص البرنمج.ansys 13.0 **فيالقرص الثاني الجزء العاشر 10 لا يعمل فجزك الله كل الخير ان تعيد تحميل هد الجزء **شكرا *​


----------



## Mounir Elmasry (12 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم
*​*الأخ أبو صهيب
في مشاركتكم الرائعة 
في ما يخص البرنمج.ansys 13.0 فيالقرص الثاني الجزء العاشر 10 لا يعمل فجزك الله كل الخير ان تعيد تحميل هد الجزء شكرا *​


----------



## maladili (13 مايو 2012)

معلومات قيمة جداً


----------



## Mounir Elmasry (18 مايو 2012)

*أخى العزيز أبو صهيب*

*نحن شاكرين جدا جدا على المجهود العظيم كما أتمنى أن تساعدنا فى اكمال البرنامج لان الملف العاشر فى الدى فى دى الثانى به مشكلة فاذا تكرمت نرجو رفعة مرة ثانية لان الذى على الربيد شير تم حذفة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والله يكافأكم خيرا

أخوك منير المصرى*


----------



## Mounir Elmasry (23 مايو 2012)

*أبو صهيب
شكرا لاهتمامكم لكن ارجوكم تكملة تعبكم ومحبتكم
*


----------

